# Increased lochia 2 weeks post delivery



## Mable

Hi,
My partner Edith gave birth to our son 2 and a half weeks ago by caesarian section. Her lochia had been light from the start, tailing off to just faint blood needing just a panty liner. However, today she has suddenly had period pains, is passing much larger amounts of dark red blood, stringy and clotty. Her temperature is 36.2 and she is ok, tired, feels a little sick but thinks this is down to tiredness. She is breast feeding and hasn't done any more activity than in the previous few days. Should we be concerned and seek medical treatment for her?

Many thanks for your advice,
Mable


----------



## charliezoom

Hello

it could be her first period which would be a little early. But could be an infection can you call the midwife or health visitor for advise? I'd think it wise and they'd rather you did to be safe!

Really hope she is OK.

Love charlie xx


----------



## jan27

If Edith is still passing clots and feels unwell then she should seek medical help as it may be a uterine infection.  It can present with flu like symptoms and increase in blood loss, sometimes with clots.  The blood loss can be offensive to the nose too.

Regular paracetamol, plenty of fluids and rest will help.  Try not to use plastic backed pads as this can make things worse.

hope she feels better soon

jan


----------



## Leanne

The week after my twins were born i was surprised at how little blood i was losing. I only needed to wear a panty liner and just thought i was one of the lucky ones. However, 7 days after the birth blood started dripping down my leg and i lost 3 pints of blood on my bathroom floor   I was rushed to hospital by ambulance where i was told part of one of the placentas was still inside my womb and needed to be removed.

It was the most terrifying moment of my life. If i were you i would get this checked out asap just incase something similar happens.

L xx


----------



## clairelh1

Hi
You mentioned that Edith is breast feeding.  Has your son's feeding pattern changed at all?  I've been told that breast feeding does have an impact upon how quickly the lochia is lost - as feeding helps the uterus contract, the more you feed, the quicker it goes.  However, should feeding pattern be changed - ie slows down, then the hormone is reduced and lochia may increase slightly.  I'm not sure how correct this is, but my daughter is a bit erratic with her feeding at the moment and my bleeding almost stopped the past couple of days only to appear a bit more today.  Midwife didn't think there was a problem, especially as there are no clots and as already mentioned, it's not smelling.

Good luck
Claire
x


----------



## Mable

Thanks all for your advice.

The lochia does seem to come and go - as you mentioned Claire, the feeding pattern is taking some time to get going - perhaps due to caesarian? - some days her breasts seem 'empty' and Monty is quite grizzly and seems hungry and other days he is OK, and sleeps better.


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Hi Mable,

Just thought I'd add re. breastfeeding - apparently it's all about supply and demand so the more your dp feeds the more milk her body will produce, but it can take maybe 4/5 weeks for feeding to become established. If she continues to breastfeed even though her breasts feel empty, her body will work out to produce more. Another suggestion is for her and your ds to take to bed for the day and for her to feed LOADS! This can help build up a good supply.

Breastfeeding is very hard in the early days and it certainly never came naturally to me but the good news is it does get easier.

Chux xx


----------

